

Atul Gawande's 'Checklist' For Surgery Success - dgallagher
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122226184

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion about this idea (checklists in surgery, and beyond)
when it was submitted three years ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436575>

This article and that discussion are both fascinating reading.

